# Droom Horloge Doos - Fantasy Watch Box



## MHe225

Terwijl jullie sliepen riep ik in de "*wat draag jij vandaag?*" draad iets voor je droom horloge doos (vrij naar fantasy watch box, afgekeken van fantasy football). Hoe werkt dit? Kies / noem je favoriete horloge in de volgende prijsklassen:

< $10 (bestaan deze?)
< $20
< $50
< $100
< $200
< $500
< $1,000
< $2,000
< $5,000
< $10,000

*Totaal < $18,880*

Aangezien men in het veen niet op een turfje kijkt, maakt het niet echt uit of we over dollars of euros praten, 'n horloge van $600 kwalificeert nog steeds voor de < $500 categorie, etc. Het gaat om het idee en is een ludieke manier om je horloge horizon te verbreden. 
Oh ja, plaatjes zijn een must, want









Laat ik het voortouw nemen:

$7 - Jaragar
$16 - Jaragar
$58 - Invicta Pro Diver Auto
$80 - Parnis Power Reserve
$185 - Planet Orient (kost $365, maar Orient heeft altijd 49% of 50% korting couponnen)
$550 - Orsa Sea Viper
$900 - Fortis Pilot Professional
$1,700 - Doxa 1200T HRV Professional
$3,500 - Omega Speedmaster Professional
$8,500 - IWC Portuguese Automatic

*Totaal: $15,496 *

RonB

*PS* - Ik heb 5 van deze horloges, maar gelukkig heb ik aanzienlijk minder gespendeerd. Echter, als je er goed over nadenkt, toch een beetje van de zotte ....


----------



## Sjors

< $10 F-91W








< $20 DW-6900H-4 Taxi Driver (zal nu niet meer lukken, maar een jaar of 10 geleden kon je ze met bosjes vinden onder de DM 30, nu €15.-)









< $50 Niet zo'n makkelijke klasse. Voor één of twee tientjes meer heb je veel meer keus.









< $100 Toch weer de Crazy Colors serie. De bovenste valt onder de <$100 category, de onderste was zo'n $125.-, maar zal nu beduidend duurder zijn.










< $200 Volgens mij heb ik voor allebei (ik heb er dus twee) net iets minder dan $200.- betaald. Gewoon een erg mooi ding.










< $500 Ik heb ook twee vaqn deze Frogmannen. Ik kocht ze volgens mij voor net onder of boven $200.-. Nu betaal je gauw het dubbele in een goede deal.










< $1,000 Van deze Frog word ik even stil...










< $4,000 Even vals spelen met de bedragen, deze koste rond de $3500, maar waren natuurlijk meteen uitverkocht.










< $5,000 Ok, heftig prijskaartje. Deze is "slechts" 300000 yen, maar ik kon de versie met robijnen niet vinden, die is nog net iets duurder, maar volgens mij nog net onder de $5000.-









< $10,000

Niet een heel duur horloge, maar eigenlijk het enige horloge dat ik in de duurdere klasse interesant vind. And hey, <$2000 is also <10,000










Is het een beetje interesant doosje?


----------



## EricSW

Leuk idee, maar daar moet ikwel even voor gaan zitten...

Hahaha! Een lijst met horloges maken tot 10.000 euro en dan (bijna) alleen maar g-shocks neerzetten.... :-!

Dat je überhaupt g-shocks kan kopen van meer dan 150 euro vind ik al opmerkelijk trouwens. 

#denkt: kom maar op met die reacties#


----------



## Sjors

EricSW said:


> Hahaha! Een lijst met horloges maken tot 10.000 euro en dan (bijna) alleen maar g-shocks neerzetten.... :-!
> 
> Dat je überhaupt g-shocks kan kopen van meer dan 150 euro vind ik al opmerkelijk trouwens.


 

LOL, Dat de meeste modellen een polyurethaan omhulsel hebben wil niet zeggen dat het goedkoop geproduceerde horloges zijn. Het overgrote deel van de populaire modellen (DW-5600, DW-6900) heb je al onder de $100.-, maar gelimiteerde modellen kunnen een veelvoud hiervan kosten.

DE MT-G en Giez series zijn zeg maar "nette" G-Shock horloges met een metaal look. Die zitten dan ook in de >$300 range geloof ik.

Die Frog heb je al rond de $700.- of zoiets.

De MR-G series zijn echt heel duur. In 1998 koste een mooi modelletje al zo'n 900 Duitse Marken, dat zou naar deze tijd we misschien rond de $1000.- zijn. Voor die prijs heb je geloof ik net goedkoop een instap modelletje.

Dit is geloof ik het duurste, maar eigenlijk ook één van de mooiste modellen dat ik ken. Ik zou het best graag dragen.

Momenteel is het onderstaande model het duurste uit mijn verzameling. Ik heb er iets van €400 - €450 voor betaald.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

leuk toch de veelzijdigheid van bijv g-shocks ... :-!
ik heb gemerkt dat ik al genoeg heb aan 1 reeks ... 








;-)
al zie ik nog genoeg andere mooie voorbij komen :think:
de goedkoopste die ik wil ... een dw-6900 en de duurste die ik zou willen maar geen idee heb van wat ze doen de "subcrew" :think: maar dat zal gezien de oplage wel niks gaan worden :-s

ik heb nog een seamaster co-axial ... maar verder wil ik niet meer in die prijsklasse gaan, heb het gehad en zou ook niet weten waar ik meer schik mee heb dan een "eenvoudig plastic klokkie" :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb ook eens mijn best gedaan.
Zelf ben ik een liefhebber van bijzondere Chinese horloges, dus ga ik eens kijken wat mijn dreambox zou zijn met deze bedragen.

*< $10*
Dit is het bedrag waarvoor ik diverse NOS SeaGull ST5's heb gekocht. Kwalitatief erg goed uurwerk, en volledig stalen kasten. 








*< $20*
Er was een tijd dat ik deiverse Parnis horloges voor onder de $20 heb gekocht. Ik denk dat ik er tenminste 8 voor minder dan $30 gescoord heb. De polulariteit neemt toe, en de kwaliteit af, dus inmiddels zal het niet meer lukken. Deze was geloof ik $15 ex verzenden.









*< $50*
Hiervoor heb ik ook diverse mooie Alpha's en Parnissen en alike gescoord. Maar om een keer iets bijzonders, en ook orgineels te kiezen. Deze Beijing kost Rmb 255, zo'n $40:









*< $100*
Ik heb geluk gehad met deze. $100 inclusief verzenden. Hij wordt niet meer gemaakt, maar het is nog mogelijk ze te vinden in deze prijsklasse. De SeaGull M177s:








*< $200*
Het imho mooiste horloge onder de $200 is de 1963 airforce chrono. 









*< $500*
Tussen de $200 en $500 zitten de meeste interessante voor mij.
Dat zou voor mij deze Beijing zijn Prachtig uurwerk, mooie uitgebalanceerde plaat, en die lugs :-!.









*< $1,000

*Ik weet er zo geen van $500-$1000. Ik zou dan deze twee samen nemen :-d

















*
< $2,000*
Ik weet de exacte prijs niet meer, maar hij was rond de $2000-$2500. De Fiyta Space watch.








*< $5,000
*Een mooie stalen Tourbillon. Zoals bijvoorbeeld deze Shanghai:








* < $10,000 *
Ik denk dat het zoiets ging worden:








*>$10,000 
*voor slechts $20000 is deze quarter repeater toch prachtig?









Of zo'n $50.000 voor een 3d-tourbillon:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## joost73

leuke lijst Martin :-!
of de dure exemplaren een goede investering is vraag ik me toch wel af ...;-)


----------



## MHe225

Kijk, dat is nou precies wat ik bedoel met het verbreden van de horloge horizon. Ikzelf heb een tamelijk conservatieve en "normale" FWB samengesteld. Sjors en Martin daarentegen tappen uit een geheel ander vaatje |> :thanks

En dan deze .... fantastisch. Enig idee hoe dik / hoog deze klok is?



Martin_B said:


> 3d-tourbillon:


Okay, mannen & vrouwen*, laat ze komen die FWB's

RonB

*wil niemand uitsluiten, dus neem het zekere voor het onzekere, maar ik geloof niet dat we al een vrouwspersoon in ons midden hebben, toch?


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Kijk, dat is nou precies wat ik bedoel met het verbreden van de horloge horizon. Ikzelf heb een tamelijk conservatieve en "normale" FWB samengesteld. Sjors en Martin daarentegen tappen uit een geheel ander vaatje |> :thanks
> 
> En dan deze .... fantastisch. Enig idee hoe dik / hoog deze klok is?


Dank je. Ik heb bewust een paar zwitserse modellen die ik ook graag zou bezitten niet genoemd ;-)

Dit zijn de specs van de 3d tourbillon:


description:
Movement type:TB04
Function: three-dimensional axis tourbillon, power reserve display, calendar, total working hours, moon phase
Watch case :18K rose gold
Hands: 18K rose gold 
Watchcase Glass: Sapphire
Strap: alligator skin
Diameter: 44mm
Thickness:14mm
Jewels: 46 jewels
Waterproof:3ATM
Rate in 24 h: ±10 s/d
Gross weight: 140g (Only reference)
Type:limit 30 units and watch made to order after selecting the model
Price:380000RMB per unit
Packaging: special wooden box with noble metal identification certificate and certificate to leave factory
En er komt nog zoveel meer moois aan in de nabije toekomst. Onlangs zag ik in de PTS movement catalogus een tourbillon waarbij de platines van saffierglas gemaakt zijn. Ben benieuwd wie het eerste horloge daarmee bouwt 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Hans_NL

Oef, da's nog lastig hoor.

< $10: Darch Military










< $20: Jaragar










< $50: Casio diver










< $100: Seiko 5










< $200: Orient Mako










< $500: geen idee

< $1,000: geen idee

< $2,000: Rado Diastar










< $5,000: mogelijk een Breitling Navitimer










< $10,000: Rolex Milgauss


----------



## Lester Burnham

Okee dan, es effe kijken wat hier van te maken valt :-d
Kans is groot dat ik morgen weer 5 andere horloges noem trouwens, maar dat geldt voor de meesten van ons waarschijnlijk. Heb trouwens ook een <€100.000 categorie toegevoegd voor de echte droomklokken ;-)

<€10
DealExtreme LED-watch










<€20
Casio F-91w










<€50
Vostok Amphibian Ministry










<€100
Zeer lastige categorie, ken ook een aantal Chinese horloges die ik hier graag had genoemd, toch maar voor de Mako gegaan uiteindelijk.










<€200
Seiko SKX781










<€500
Casio GW-200F-3JR










<€1000
Again, weer een zeer lastige categorie, uiteindelijk voor een Seiko SBBN017 gegaan.










<€2000
Omega Speedmaster Professional, gebruikt zeker te vinden in deze categorie.










<€5000
No-brainer. Rolex 16610. Punt.










<€10000
IWC Portuguese Chrono










<€100000
Ook weer een no-brainer (ookal is er genoeg te kiezen in deze categorie)
A. Lange & Söhne Anniversary Langematik


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> .... specs van de 3d tourbillon ..... er komt nog zoveel meer moois aan in de nabije toekomst. Onlangs zag ik in de PTS movement catalogus een tourbillon waarbij de platines van saffierglas gemaakt zijn. Ben benieuwd wie het eerste horloge daarmee bouwt


Als we het toch over tourbillons hebben:








Hebben jullie misschien wel gezien: Nadal's horloge dat hij droeg tijdens de French Open*. 
Alleen de prijs .... $525.000,= Dat is een categorie die ik niet had opgenomen in onze FWB's.

RonB

*Rafael Nadal wears $525,000 watch at the French Open - Busted Racquet - Tennis. - Yahoo! Sports In dit artikel staan 'n paar hyperlinks naar Richard Mille etc.


----------



## Dimer

Mooie lijstjes!!

Hier mijn poging:

< $10 Casio F-91W










< $20

geen idee...

< $50 Casio A 168WG 9UR










< $100 Casio Casio G-Shock DW5600CS-1










< $200 Casio G-Shock GW-7900B-1ER










< $500 Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic










< $1,000 (used) Omega Seamaster 300M Quartz










< $2,000 (used) Omega Speedmaster Professional










< $5,000 (used) Rolex Submariner 5513 of (used) Rolex Submariner 1680



















< $10,000 IWC Ingenieur Vintage Collection










< $20,000 IWC Aquatimer Flyback (op dit moment boven aan mijn wishlist, dus maar een nieuwe categorie toegevoegd )










En als geld helemaal geen issue is, doe mij dan deze maar:


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> En als geld helemaal geen issue is, doe mij dan deze maar:


Kwijl, kwijl .... en de naam, specificaties en prijskaartje luiden ..... (neem aan dat dit horloge uit de Portuguese familie komt?)

Als starter van deze draad mag ik dat misschien niet zeggen, maar ik vind dit een hele leuke .... en inderdaad, werkt horloge horizon verbredend |>

RonB


----------



## Dimer

Het is de Portuguese Grande Complication. Hij heeft een Perpetual Calendar, Chronograaf, Minute Repeater en hij geeft de tijd aan . Prijskaartje is rond de 200k. Van de oude GC werden er 18 per jaar gemaakt, dat zal van deze ook wel zo zijn. Foto is btw van mijn pols


----------



## EricSW

Mooie lijstjes hoor! De mijn volgt nog, wat ik wel weet is dat als ik 15000 dollar te spenderen had aan een horloge, het deze zou worden:










Zo gaaf! Hier te vinden:
Devon Works - Timepieces

Check ook het filmpje op youtube:


----------



## Sjors

Wow, die Devon is wel een erg gaaf horloge. Ik hou wel van dit soort alternatieve tijdweergaves ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dimer

Die Devon is inderdaad erg gaaf!!

Deze is ook leuk (alleen wel minder leuk geprijst @ $105.000,-):


----------



## Sjors

Deze smileys zeggen meer over die foto's dan ik kan schijven


----------



## Jazz.NL

Die Devon is inderdaad wel héél bijzonder, mooie techniek ook.
Maar hoeveel jaar zou het goed blijven werken?


----------

